# Team Australia quits AC saying yanks to tough



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

Team Australia quits AC saying yanks to tough

Read more and Click


----------



## OZWILD (Aug 23, 2013)

Hahaha,
What "Bob Oatley Inc" is really saying: "We couldn't cream enough off the top of the income that would be generated by holding challenge races at Hamilton Island, which is of course is my family's' private island, of which I am the king and eternal emperor."


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

True enough... although the last laugh will be on him if, for fear of missing out entirely, his crack sailors sign up with one of the other camps before he makes up his mind to submit a late entry.

Watch this space.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

If you cant afford to mount a challenge you cant afford it.

Not many sports at that level expect competing teams to go broke.

I can quite understand you need advance warning of the locations. Obviously if its held in Bermuda there wont be on site spectators, but is it exciting enough for TV? I doubt it.

The Olympics are set a decade in advance, but here the AC wants it in brief notice.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If you cant afford to mount a challenge you cant afford it.
> 
> Not many sports at that level expect competing teams to go broke.


Mark, just in case you didn't know already, Bob Oatley is not short of a dollar.

This, like all America's Cup events nowadays, is about Politics, Prestige and Power.. it has nothing to do with sailing either and hasn't since last century.

To help explain, here's the latest from Sail World:



> "As our AC editor Richard Gladwell writes today, it was a delicate piece of timing and more is to come. It could be that HIYC might rejoin the fray if the building pressure on the defender delivers a seismic shift.
> 
> If matters play out as expected then the Italian Challenger Luna Rossa is expected to be installed as the new Challenger of Record in early August.
> 
> ...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

read the article in latitude 38...its a shame really...they also were talking about the kiwis getting mad at dalton for requesting so much more money to compete when hes living it up rich and famous style

as usual classic hit the nail on the head...politics...its too bad real racing and americas cup only happens till the absolute last minute...everything up to and including the loius vitton is rubbish, or has lost its real appeal at least to me.

one good thing Im excited about is ben ainslees team brit challenge...hope they do well...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Classic30 said:


> Mark, just in case you didn't know already, Bob Oatley is not short of a dollar.


If you are a billionaire but something costs a zillion you can't afford it. Right?

Mark


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If you are a billionaire but something costs a zillion you can't afford it. Right?


No idea.. I guess it depends on what friends you have. 

[Warning: Conspiracy Theory aproaching]

Maybe he never really wanted to do it anyway and was simply taking advantage of a bunch of gullible Americans to obtain more cheap publicity for the Oatley cause?!? I'm sure he must have found it incredibly amusing (I know the rest of us did!!) to have the NYYC bowing to his every demand.

After all, everyone knows that (a) he is only interested in being involved in and supporting world-class yachting, (b) that he gets his regular fix from the Sydney-Hobart, HI Race Week and similar yachting events and (c) that the AC isn't really about yachting..

As a gentle reminder of the outcome of the last race - see below. (Note: the text is significant) 










[/Conspiracy Theory]


----------

